# Datenbank und Sicherheit



## sparrow (6. Apr 2005)

Hallo, ich habe folgende Frage, dich ich leider bisher nicht beantworten konnte:

Wenn ich mit Java eine Datenbankverbinung herstelle, dann muß ich voerher innerhalb des Programms
1. Den Datenbanktreiber laden
2. die Connection herstellen.

Normalerweise kenne ich es so, dass bei Schritt 2 Username und Passwort für die Anmeldung an der Datenbank mitgegeben werden.
Nun ist es ja so, das jemand der Username und Passwort kennt mit diesen in der Datenbank allerhand schlimme Sachen mit machen kann.
Und jetzt nehmen wir mal an, ihr konnektiert eine Internetdatenbank...

Wenn ich die Daten also in das Programm mit reinschreibe, es als rein eigenständige Applikation baue, dann könnte also jemand daher kommen, das Proggi decompilieren und hat plötzlich einen ziemlich mächtigen Zugang zu meiner Datenbank...

Wie sieht es denn bei Applets aus, werden die Klassen den Applets auf dem Client eigentlich auch in die temporären Internetdateien abgelegt? Dann könnten Sie dort ja auch dekompiliert werden, und die Daten wären wieder frau zugänglich....


Ich hoffe mein Problem ist Verständlich und jemand weiß Rat!
Bin heute kein guter Erklärbär ;-)

Gruß
Sparrow


----------



## Bleiglanz (6. Apr 2005)

1. gib dem user die richtigen rechte (warum soll er über seine GUI mehr oder weniger machen dürfen als sonst?)

2. bei applets: arbeite mit einem Proxy (per RMI oder sonstwas)

3. bei servlets: benutze DataSource, leg die configdatei am server so ab, dass sie nicht von alles gelesen werden dürfen

4.: das Problem ist klar, aber nicht lösbar; ggf. den string nicht als literal im quelltext ablegen, sonder "kodiert"


----------



## thE_29 (6. Apr 2005)

Hier findet man die Jars:

Entweder hier

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\DEIN USER NAME\.jpi_cache\jar\1.0

oder hier

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\DEIN USER NAME\Anwendungsdaten\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar


----------

